# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  mohon pencerahan utk kolam pemula (menggunakan jasa konsultasi dari FeiKoi)

## ortimus

Salam kenal para master KOI,

saya nubi sekali terhadap masalah kolam, jd sangat membutuhkan saran dari para sesepuh.

pembuatan kolam koi saya menggunakan jasa konsultasi dan tukang rekomendasi dari FeiKoi (thx utk Ko Soegi yang berkenan hadir ke lokasi saat awal2 project), prosesnya jg sdh berjalan cukup lama, karena terjadi kebocoran sehingga harus dilakukan perbaikan.

ternyata stlh bongkar bagian kolam, kemudian di test, yg bocor katanya adalah bagian filter  :: , namun bagian kolam sdh terbongkar dan perapihan nya tdk kunjung rapih.

yg ingin saya tanyakan adalah mengenai kondisi dasar kolam koi, apabila dasar kolam tidak halus (geradakan) apakah akan berpengaruh terhadap kondisi kolam dalam pemakaian sehari-hari, atau tidak berpengaruh? karena setelah perbaikan, berulang kali bongkar dan perapihan, dasar kolam tidak halus2, sementara cat flexycoat 10kg sdh habis 6 box selama perbaikan.
jika tidak pengaruh, saya prefer gk dibongkar lagi.

ukuran kolam nya sendiri adalah PxLxK = 5.9m x 1.85m x 1.4m.





mohon saran dari para master, apakah sebaiknya saya minta dirapihin lagi, atau jalan saja, karena jujur sdh muncul sedikit rasa bosan menunggu kolam jadi  :: 

Thx utk pencerahan dan sumbang saran nya.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

sorry baru bs respon, baru selesai nguli, thx utk semua saran nya, tadi nya lebih kuatir kearah kotoran ikan nyangkut di dasar yg geradakan, bukan soal ikan tergesek, tp stlh mendapat pencerahan dr pengalaman para master, kayaknya kondisi kolam nubi msh aman  :: 

om david_pupu, besok nubi coba foto kolam secara keseluruhan ya.

thx again all

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

@om addib: jujur saya gk ngerti hal2 spt itu, maklum nubi bgt, dasarnya cm percaya aja sm FeiKoi yg design dari awal, sy jg pernah nanya apakah 1 BD cukup? menurut ko Soegi cukup.

mungkin nti ada perwakilan dr FeiKoi yg bs bantu jawab  :: 

btw SS itu apa ya?

@om tanto: iya sih, saya maunya sih rapih dan halus, jd bagian saya memang siapin bahan, kl bagian pengerjaan itu si tkg yg ngerjain, sy pernah info jg ke ko Soegi, katanya akan di rapihkan, tp kalo lihat hasil kerja si tkg kyknya emang krg halus, cm sy jg ud rada bosen nunggu kelamaan, krn sdh proses penghalusan bbrp x, tp hasilnya gitu2 aja.
duh jd curcol.

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gs2014

Tetap semangat om ortimus,  jgn stop skarang ,sudah tanggung apalagi udah cantik om penampakannya. Dijamin ga nyesel. Newbie jg baru blajar, masi rapi2in juga, cm numpang smangatin aja hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ortimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

